# الأوتوكاد الكتاب الذكي



## Thesniper2003eng (30 نوفمبر 2007)

إليك كتاب متميز في الأوتوكاد في حوالي 450 صفحة من تأليفي و هو باللغة العربية


في انتظار تعليقاتكم على الكتاب الذي أخذ تأليفه حوالي ثلاث سنوات 
5 اجزاء
http://link512.com/up/1zsvr7f1q6h8/AutoCAD_smart_book_1.pdf.html
http://link512.com/up/8ob082q9yjk0/AutoCAD_smart_book_2.pdf.html
AutoCAD_smart_book_3.pdf - 1.6 Mb
http://link512.com/up/d9plaq057ff2/AutoCAD_smart_book_4.pdf.html
AutoCAD_smart_book_5.pdf - 1.0 Mb​


----------



## أهل الحديث (30 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرآ أخى مصطفى
بميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
مرحبآ بك


----------



## م\أشرف (30 نوفمبر 2007)

جاري التحميل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زياد الحمصي (30 نوفمبر 2007)

في مرحلة التحميل ومع ذلك أشكرك كثيرا


----------



## دكتور صلاح (30 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## سبع الليل (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*جزاك الله خيراً أخي الفاضل *


----------



## عبدالله مسغالمي (4 ديسمبر 2007)

merci beaucoup


----------



## احمد عدنان (4 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Thesniper2003eng (7 ديسمبر 2007)

إلي أصدقائي المهندسين شكراً علي ردودكم و أرجو أن تتمتعوا بالكتاب


----------



## مهندس/ محمد عيد (7 ديسمبر 2007)

[url=http://www.yesmeenah.com]

[/URL]


----------



## hanynice (8 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي:12:


----------



## المهندس / آدم (8 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## meee (8 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ..........

شكرا ً على الكتاب :28: :28: 

ـــــــــ تحياتي ــــــــــ


----------



## مصطفى الجنابي (8 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على الكتاب جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## brwadiler1 (16 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على الكتاب ,ارجو الاستمرار


----------



## مى جابر (16 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير ميرسى خالص ع الكتاب


----------



## Thesniper2003eng (17 ديسمبر 2007)

إلي كل أصدقائي و صديقاتي الأعزاء

شكرأ لكم علي رسائلكم الرقيقة و أرجو من الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## المهندس النحيف (19 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير وجعل لك كل حرف منة حسنة وبكل ثانية من السنوات الثلاث حسنة


----------



## garary (22 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا.ممكن كتاب عن اتوكاد 3d.


----------



## depo (24 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (26 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## magda (26 ديسمبر 2007)

الف شكر
بارك الله فيك
وجزاك كل خير


----------



## أبا منير (27 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً على الجهد المبذول في اعداد الكتاب


----------



## med-dz (27 ديسمبر 2007)

جاري التحميل ...

مشكور أخي على المجهود الجبار جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ... آمين

تقبل تحياتي ،


----------



## ميم خمسة (28 ديسمبر 2007)

الله ينور عليك ونريد المزيد


----------



## Thesniper2003eng (29 ديسمبر 2007)

نشكركم أصدقائي علي ردودكم الرقيقة و نسألكم الدعاء


garary قال:


> مشكووووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا.ممكن كتاب عن اتوكاد 3d.


 
للأسف لا يوجد لدي كتاب باللغة العربية عن أوتوكاد 3d و لكن أملك كتاب باللغة الإنجليزية إن كنت تريده راسلني على الأميل


----------



## عبدالله جيلان (29 ديسمبر 2007)

جعل الله لك نورا في دنياك وآخرتك


----------



## المساح10 (30 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمدعباس79 (31 ديسمبر 2007)

_:20: شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع وبارك الله فيك _ :20:


----------



## new daz (2 يناير 2008)

3 سنوات من طلب العلم في سبيل الله ان شاء الله .. بارك الله فيك .. وملتقانا جنان الفردوس بذن الله .. تقبل تقديري واحترامي وتحياتي.


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (3 يناير 2008)

جاري التحميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (10 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيل والتحميل جاري


----------



## مهندس منذر (11 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع والمفيد وندعو لكم بدوام التوفيق ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## محمدابوحية (12 يناير 2008)

شكرا واثابك الله خيرا


----------



## مرادعبداني (14 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي


----------



## ياسر عبدالوهاب (15 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله الخير


----------



## الشرق التقني (16 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور وأسأل الله العلى القدير أن يوفقك


----------



## alali_abd (16 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدفؤاد (21 يناير 2008)

جاري التحميل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## باسم مجروح (27 يناير 2008)

الشكر الموصوف لصاحب هدا الجهد


----------



## Thesniper2003eng (28 يناير 2008)

الشكر لكم أصدقائي الأعزاء علي رسائلكم الرقيقة و نرجو منكم الدعاء لي و أرجو من أي شخص له نقد أو أكتشف خطأ في الكتاب أو عنده فكرة قد تفيدني ألا يتردد في الإتصال بي علي بريدي الإلكتروني أو من خلال المنتدي
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الفنك (4 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ثناء مدني (5 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير 
بس عندي مشكلة بعد التحميل ما ينفتح الملف


----------



## عبدالبارى (7 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## وحش العمارة (8 فبراير 2008)




----------



## Thesniper2003eng (8 فبراير 2008)

ثناء مدني قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير
> بس عندي مشكلة بعد التحميل ما ينفتح الملف


 

أرجو منك أن توضحي أكثر المشكلة فمثلاً ما هي الرسالة التي تظهر لك و أرجو أن تتأكدي أن لديك برنامج Winrar لكي تسطيعي فتح الملف و أسف جداً لتأخر ردي


----------



## عامر زكي احمد (12 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي االكريم


----------



## وليد شاكر (13 فبراير 2008)

كتاب رائع جدا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالرحمن الدليمي (13 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمددي (13 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك وجزاءك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## شريف الفار (13 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا عمل رائع


----------



## محمد حسن عبيد (17 فبراير 2008)

_جزاك الله خير الجزاء_


----------



## مسلم يوسف (17 فبراير 2008)

merci mon frère


----------



## عبدالسلام مصطفى (25 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخى على الكتاب


----------



## anoo1 (27 فبراير 2008)




----------



## moha_aga (29 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على الكتاب ,ارجو الاستمرار ,جزاك الله خيرا,جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## حمزهههههه (5 مارس 2008)

شكككككككككككككككككررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد الفجال (9 مارس 2008)




----------



## نينوىحاصل (12 مارس 2008)

مشكور واتمنى لك الموفقيه


----------



## hosam-hasn (16 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طارق احمد ناصر (18 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gadoo20042004 (19 مارس 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## hitman1988 (19 مارس 2008)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## newart (20 مارس 2008)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## عبد المحسن البدر (25 مارس 2008)

شكرا على الكتاب ,ارجو الاستمرار


----------



## MDREAM (26 مارس 2008)

شكرررررررررا على الكتاب

تحياتي لك

Mdream


----------



## احمد سعيد الحنبلي (26 مارس 2008)

مجهود رائع تستحق عليه كل الشكر والتقدير وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بوغالم (26 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعل الله لك نورا في دنياك وآخرتك
و بارك الله فيك


----------



## ENG_3SAM (28 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ..........

شكرا ً على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## arif64 (29 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا. اسأل الله تعالى ان يجعل هذا الجهد صدقة جاري لك ولوالديك


----------



## arif64 (29 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع في علمكم


----------



## arif64 (29 مارس 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## أحمد قرابللي (29 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب أتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## مصطفىالجوكر (29 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الشيبانى عمر (1 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك
الرجاء الاكثار من خبراتك يابشمهندس


----------



## باسم ميكانيكس (1 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مزمل معتصم ايوب (2 أبريل 2008)

*شكر*

_بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير_


----------



## engmohamad (4 أبريل 2008)

شكرا وجارى التحميل:14:


----------



## engineeer (4 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير

استمر


----------



## مهندس الغربيه (5 أبريل 2008)

شكراً أخي الكريم على هذا المجهود


----------



## بحيراسماعيل (5 أبريل 2008)

شكراا للك سيدي الكريم


----------



## بحيراسماعيل (5 أبريل 2008)

شكراا للك سيدي الكريم


----------



## بنعمان (8 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (8 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء اللهم اعط منفقا خلفا


----------



## ادور (10 أبريل 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررر علي الكتاب


----------



## اسماء عمرو (12 أبريل 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على الملف


----------



## ابراهيم الفهد (12 أبريل 2008)

شكراً كتاب جيد ونرجوا المزيد


----------



## سارة كامل (12 أبريل 2008)

الف الف شكر


وجزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## allhgory (16 أبريل 2008)

فيه اجمل من كده

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر 
شكر شكر شكر 
شكر شكر شكر 
شكر شكر شكر 
شكر شكر شكر 
شكر شكر شكر 
شكر شكر شكر 
شكر شكر شكر 
شكر شكر شكر 
شكر شكر شكر 
شكر شكر شكر 
شكر شكر شكر 
شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر 
شكر شكر شكر شكر 
شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر


----------



## نووور عبدالله (18 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير (جاري التحميل)


----------



## الطشاني (22 أبريل 2008)

فيك بارك الله


----------



## محمد عبد الشفيق (24 أبريل 2008)

جاري التحميل
جزاك الله كل خير وننتظر الجديد
م محمد عبد الشفيق


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرآ
وجعلها بميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (29 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم على الكتا ب .... محمد


----------



## سماحه (5 مايو 2008)

تكرم يا اخي جزاك الله خييييييييييير


----------



## معرقب (14 مايو 2008)

شكراجزيلا سكرا


----------



## gearbox (14 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## غسان المشهداني (14 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله بيك اخي الكريم و طالما انك تعبت بتاليف هذا الكتاب فانه اكيد كتاب ثمين و يستحق القراءة و جزالك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## haitham3h (17 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا اسمى هيثم طالب بكلية الهندسة جامعة عين شمس
اريد ان اتدرب فى الاجازة الصيفية القادمة 
فارجو المساعدة
0109474936
haitham_3h*********** 
haitham3h*************


----------



## معماري بلاس (23 مايو 2008)

شكراً 
شكراً 
شكراً عاجز عن قول العبارات المناسبة الله يوفقك دائماً


----------



## fathyarafa (29 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Thesniper2003eng (30 مايو 2008)

أحمد الله علي الصدي الذي حدث بسبب كتابي المتواضع راجيا من الله أن يتقبل أعمالنا و أرجو من السادة القائمين على الموقع تثبيت هذا الموضوع


----------



## الفارس الشجاع (2 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم ​


----------



## الجبال الشامخة (2 يونيو 2008)

مشكور الاخ ع الخدمة التى قمت بتقدمها من خلال المشاركة الفعالة ف المنتدي واتمنا من الجميع الاستفادة من هذا الكتاب وليس مجرد تحميل الكتاب ومن لكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## الجبال الشامخة (2 يونيو 2008)

مشكور الاخ ع الخدمة التى قمت بتقدمها من خلال المشاركة الفعالة ف المنتدي واتمنا من الجميع الاستفادة من هذا الكتاب وليس مجرد تحميل الكتاب ومن لكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## وسيم سيفو (5 يونيو 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## وسيم سيفو (5 يونيو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبدالعزيز نادى (9 يونيو 2008)

جارى التحميل وجزاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## لهون جاف (16 يونيو 2008)

مشكور أخي جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## ادور (18 يونيو 2008)

مشكورررررررررررر لكم ولكم كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## اشرف ذيب (24 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على الكتاب جاري التحميل


----------



## samsom43 (25 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## جرموزي (27 يونيو 2008)

تسلموووووووووووو يا بو الرجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال


----------



## eng alaa (27 يونيو 2008)

كتاب رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## م زياد حسن (27 يونيو 2008)

اخي الكريم مصطفى شكرا جزيلا على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## إنشائي14 (28 يونيو 2008)

تشكــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## bactus (1 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك................


----------



## موجوع (3 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير و لا تحرمنا الكتب الجميل و المفيدة


----------



## وحيدعلى (3 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## خوفو (7 يوليو 2008)

أخي العزيز ..
من الامور النادرة في عالمنا العربي أن نجد إنسان يفني كل هذا الوقت و الجهد الكبير في انتاج ابداع شخصي ليس نقلا و لا ترجمة بل بحثا و شرحا و استنباطا للمعلومة من الجهد الذاتي 
هذا يدل على أمرين الاول : الشخصية القوية التي تتميز بها أخي الكريم و الثاني : ضحالة و قلة أمثالك في عالمنا العربي مع احترامي للجميع 

أخوك المهندس خوفو


----------



## Thesniper2003eng (10 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لكم أصدقائي علي كلماتكم الرقيقة و أرجو من الله ان يتقبل منا جميعا
و أسف لتأخر ردي


----------



## مهندسة الفرات اوسط (14 أغسطس 2008)

اتمنى من صميم قلبي ان يحمل ياري


----------



## new daz (1 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ,ورزقك حسنة لكل ثانية قضيتها في تأليف الكتاب .. تحياتي.


----------



## زاد أحمد (2 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا ً على الكتاب وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## نوريا (3 سبتمبر 2008)

والله مشكورين ويعطيك الله خير


----------



## نوريا (3 سبتمبر 2008)

كل سنة وانتوا والامة الاسلامية بالف خير


----------



## نوريا (3 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اتمني منكو مساعدتي في البحث عن مساقط وواجهاتومعايير(((مبني الاسواق المالية/معرض دولي للذهب/نقابة مهندسين)))


----------



## مولاي الشامي (10 سبتمبر 2008)

merci mon frére et bon Ramadon


----------



## صقر سوريا (10 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد الاحمدي (12 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على الكتاب جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسراء خليل (18 سبتمبر 2008)

مشككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررر يعطيك العافية


----------



## باحا (18 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عزت محروس (26 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا واكثر من امثاللك


----------



## Thesniper2003eng (8 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لكم أصدقائي و وفقنا الله لخدمة دينه


----------



## احمدحسينعثمان (30 أكتوبر 2008)

نشكرك كثيرا على هذا الكتاب القيم والجهد الكبير ويا ليت اخى العزيز تكمله بجزء أخر For 3D drawings


----------



## mobrklna (2 نوفمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله

أحسنت أخي الفاضل

أحسن الله اليك ورزقك أعالي الجنان

وغفر لك ولوالديك و اخوتك ومن تحب

الحقيقة انه عمل رائع و جهد مميز قل نظيره

تستحق عليه كل الشكر و التقدير و الاحترام

اخوك ومحبك في الله


----------



## جمال السيد (6 نوفمبر 2008)

أستاذ كبير فتح الله عليك


----------



## جمال السيد (6 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور فعلا


----------



## الحامد الشناوي (7 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يا أخ مصطفى وبارك الله لك أنت ومن هم مثلك الذين يبتغون وجه الله دون أي منفعة مادية رغم المجهود الكبير المبذول في كتاب تربو صفحاته على أربعمائة صفحة


----------



## ابو هدير (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور الف شكر


----------



## shimo80 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يكفي انك تعبت في تاليفه و نشرته علي المنتدي ... جاري التحميل و نشكرك جداااااااااااااا


----------



## الديكوراتي (19 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله بما هو أهله ونفع بك ونفع لك ودلك على كل خير وعلم كما دللت 
م / محمد جاد


----------



## sura h. (21 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراا على الكتاب


----------



## salahacs (21 نوفمبر 2008)

جيد جيد جيد


----------



## kesbah (21 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## بلال04 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

أريد كتب التمتير


----------



## بلال04 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

أريد كتب التمتير و شكرا


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (29 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع .


----------



## البحار المشاكس (29 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررر 
جزاك الله خير 
ورفعك فى العلم درجات


----------



## كمال رزق (1 ديسمبر 2008)

كتاب ممتاز وشرح اجمل


----------



## البحار المشاكس (2 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على الكتاب وعلى المكتبه عامه
ونرجو المزيد


----------



## hosam-hasn (4 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## 0yaz9 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*thankuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu*​


----------



## 0yaz9 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*thankuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu*​


----------



## 0yaz9 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*thanks very mutch*​


----------



## mohamedgad (5 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## علاء82 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## مهندس126 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على الموقع 
لكن لم استطع تحميل الكتاب 
ففور الضغط على ايونة التحميل يتم اعادتى مرة اخرى للصفحة الاولى 
بدون تحميل اى شئ


----------



## assembass (14 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## اثيرهاشم (16 ديسمبر 2008)

اشكرك يااخي على هذا الكتاب


----------



## اثيرهاشم (16 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك نشكرك على المعلومات الطيبة واذا امكن شرح 3d للأوتكادمفيد ومختصر


----------



## محمد الشرقاوي (16 ديسمبر 2008)

ممكن ثانية واحده تقول معايا عسى ان تكون مناجاة لنا من عذاب القبر

أشهد ان لا اله الا الله وأشهد ان محمد رسول الله

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات المؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات

لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو على كل شيء قدير

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقة ورضا نفسه ووزنة عرشة ومداد كلمات


----------



## hady1114 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*thanks very mutch*​


----------



## المهندس الدليمي (26 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووور من كل اعماق القلب ياسنايبر يابطل


----------



## العقل الذهبي (27 ديسمبر 2008)

Thank you very much for this useful book


----------



## العقل الذهبي (27 ديسمبر 2008)

. Hi, I couldn't download the book Could you please send it to my email
.nadeins*********** 
Thank you


----------



## العقل الذهبي (27 ديسمبر 2008)

Sorry I forgot that I should not add my email.I apologize


----------



## Thesniper2003eng (6 يناير 2009)

شكراً أصدقائي الأعزاء على كلماتكم الرقيقة عن الكتاب وأتمني أن يكون الكتاب قد أفادكم في مجال عملكم مع وعد مني بتقديم ما هو جديد في عالم الأوتوكاد.

وبالنسبة للأعزاء الراغبين في كتب عن الرسم ثلاثي الأبعاد فأنصحهم بمراجعة الكتب الإنجليزية في هذا المجال ففيها ما يكفي وأعتذر عن تقديم كتاب في الرسم ثلاثي الأبعاد قريباً لضيق الوقت.

وبالنسبة لمن يجد صعوبة في تحميل الكتاب من على الموقع، لقد راجعت بنفسي وتاكدت أن الرابط مازال يعمل لذا حاول مرة أخري وإلا قم بإرسال رسالة إلى بريدي الإليكتروني وسأقوم بإرسال نسخة لك

وفي النهاية أتمني منكم ألا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم.


----------



## abdolla1978 (13 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور اخي


----------



## مهيتاب (13 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك واعطاك وعفاك ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب


----------



## أبو الروش (20 يناير 2009)

*مشكور*

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## gc2003 (20 يناير 2009)

بوركت يا اخي


----------



## emad_nprawe (22 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.عبدالسلام صالح (22 يناير 2009)

الله يجعل هالكتاب في ميزان حسناتك و يجزيك ألف خير إن شتء الله .
أخوك المهندس عبد السلام صالح


----------



## طارق_هللو (23 يناير 2009)

:34::34:السلام عليكم :34::34:
جزاكم الله خيراً
وكلل مساعيكم بالنجاح
ووفقني وإياكم للخير 
لم أستطع فتح الكتاب


----------



## Thesniper2003eng (24 يناير 2009)

استخدم برنامج Winzip لفك ضغط اللملف
ولتصغح الكتاب استخدم Acrobat reader
علما بأن البرنامجين بالمجان For free ويمكنك تنزيلهما من على الويب


----------



## جمال السيد (25 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mthsal (26 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## momo_DZ (26 يناير 2009)

Merci mon frere


----------



## المهندس؟؟؟2007 (12 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zakwan (20 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم جاري التحميل و باذن الله بيوصللك رأييو اذا في ملاحظات و الله يكتر من امثالك مو متل هاد مهندس الكومبيوتر اللي باعني الكومبيوتر تبعي من اسبوعين و نصب عليي و اخر شي اخد مني تمن تعاريف الجهاز ههههههههه. حبيت اوردلكون مزحة يا شباب


----------



## mahmoud khalid (20 فبراير 2009)

الف الف شكر علي الكتاب الرائع


----------



## مركان2 (25 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وحظك و رعاك


----------



## الكراني (25 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وكله فميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## المعماري اليمني (27 فبراير 2009)

هل هذا الكتاب يشرح الاصدار 2004
او الاحدث لان 2004 موجود لدي


----------



## دراسات (28 فبراير 2009)

شككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## ابونهى (2 مارس 2009)

الله يسعدك ويحقق لك مرادك


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (3 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## lonov (4 مارس 2009)

الله يبارك فيك وينفع بيك المسلمين آميييييييين هقولك راي بعد الاطلاع ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد806 (4 مارس 2009)

حقيقة لا اجد الكلمات المناسبة لتعبر عن عميق احترامى وتقديرى
شكرا جزيلا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sir monty (5 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## myada1 (7 مارس 2009)

_شكرا لييييييييييك_
_ربنا يكرمك_


----------



## موسى جمال (11 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم 
شكرا على الكتاب جزاك الله خيرا*
ودعواتي لكم بالتوفيق 
موسى فلسطين​


----------



## محمد شبانه (15 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا......


----------



## MOHOO (16 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرآ أخى


----------



## oodbdboo (16 مارس 2009)

*ربي زدني علما*



thesniper2003eng قال:


> إليك كتاب متميز في الأوتوكاد في حوالي 450 صفحة من تأليفي و هو باللغة العربية
> 
> حمل الكتاب​
> 
> في انتظار تعليقاتكم على الكتاب الذي أخذ تأليفه حوالي ثلاث سنوات ​


 
اسئل الله العليم الحكيم ان يزيدك ويزيدك من فضله وعلمه حفظك الله وجازاك خيراوحبب فيك رسله :6:


----------



## انس870 (20 مارس 2009)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## أشرف علوانى (26 مارس 2009)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## وليد كامل الخطيب (26 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك بحاجه لهذا الكتاب


----------



## عبدالله المسعودي (26 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## باسم محمد حسن (30 مارس 2009)

أشكرك جزيل الشكر

و جعله الهه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## باسم محمد حسن (30 مارس 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thesniper2003eng (30 مارس 2009)

باسم محمد حسن قال:


> الرابط لا يعمل
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


الرابط يعمل جيداً وقد قمت باختباره بنفسي


----------



## safa aldin (31 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## الماجد2009 (31 مارس 2009)

مشكور ياأستاذ مصطفى الكتاب راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
سلامي


----------



## ESSAALNAJM (1 أبريل 2009)

جعله الله من العلم الذي ينتفع به وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فاتح روما (1 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووررررررررررررررررررررر وجارى التحميل


----------



## ابو المعمارى (2 أبريل 2009)

ذلك مثال الحب من الاخ مصطفى ليفيد المهندسين جزاة اللة خير الجزاء


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (2 أبريل 2009)

سأدعوا لك بما لا يستطيع بشر فعله لك سأقول

شكر الله لك وشوف حضرتك لما يشكرك ملك الملوك و جبار السماوات و الأرض 
وأقول أيضا جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وجعله سببا في دخولك الجنه ولكن أوصيك بالنية الصالحه واحتساب الأجر عند الله


----------



## عليو (4 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## fathi1965 (6 أبريل 2009)

اله يجزيك خيرا على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## takroni (8 أبريل 2009)

الف مليون شكر على التحميل


----------



## qssder (9 أبريل 2009)

thanksssssss that is gooood


----------



## عامرية (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخي عالى الكتاب الروعة


----------



## عدنان عازم (2 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ferasdabjan (12 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخ مصطفى على المجهود الرائع


----------



## م/زيكو تك (12 مايو 2009)

روح ياشيخ ربنا يكرمك ويرزقك


----------



## chupchupina (16 مايو 2009)

الف الف الف شكر ياعزيزى


----------



## aama (17 مايو 2009)

يسلمووووووووو حبيب قلبي موضوع رائع وكتاب مفيد....جزاك الله خير على مجهودك


----------



## raoufthemask (22 مايو 2009)

thanks full we need more pls ok


----------



## يارا المغربية (22 مايو 2009)

جازاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hosam-hasn (30 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا

شكرا على الكتاب


----------



## ayman m (1 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## حكيم لبنان (2 يونيو 2009)

جاري التحميل ومع ذلك أشكرك كثيرا


----------



## eqramy (3 يونيو 2009)

مششششششششششششششششكووووووووووووووورررررررررررررر


----------



## salouage (4 يونيو 2009)

barakallahou fika ya a5i


----------



## e.alansi (7 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا


----------



## Thesniper2003eng (11 يونيو 2009)

ملاحظة: إذا لما يعمل الرابط معك بشكل جيد
يمكنك استخدام الرابط التالي
اضغط هنا للتحميل


----------



## 7788yazan (11 يونيو 2009)

_عندما أتم قرائته سوف أقوم بنقد بناء حتى تتمكن من تطويره و يتم شكرك عليه بطريقة علمية وعملية من أجل فائدة القارء من الشباب العربي _
_ وشكرا على هذه البادرة الطيبة_


----------



## Thesniper2003eng (11 يونيو 2009)

7788yazan قال:


> _عندما أتم قرائته سوف أقوم بنقد بناء حتى تتمكن من تطويره و يتم شكرك عليه بطريقة علمية وعملية من أجل فائدة القارء من الشباب العربي _
> _ وشكرا على هذه البادرة الطيبة_




وأنا في انتظار رد سيادتكم ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ديم العراق (12 يونيو 2009)

تسلم ياعمري اللة يوفقك على فعل الخيرد


----------



## amrsaker (13 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## بت عمر (21 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الكتاب الذكي


----------



## عبدةو (28 يونيو 2009)

شكرا يا اخي جاري التحميل


----------



## mohanad_palmyra (1 يوليو 2009)

كتاب ممتاز 

جزاك الله خير............


----------



## Rovers (3 يوليو 2009)

كل الشكر و التقدير لك يا أخي


----------



## Rovers (3 يوليو 2009)

أخي مصطفى هل بالأمكان أعطاءه لزملائي كي تعم الفائدة ؟
أنتظر منك الرد


----------



## Thesniper2003eng (3 يوليو 2009)

rovers قال:


> أخي مصطفى هل بالأمكان أعطاءه لزملائي كي تعم الفائدة ؟
> أنتظر منك الرد




بالطبع يمكنك عزيزي القارئ _ولك جزيل الشكر_ لأنك تساعد في تحقيق الهدف من الكتاب وهو نشر المعرفة بين الناس.


----------



## ibrahima (6 يوليو 2009)

thesniper2003eng قال:


> إليك كتاب متميز في الأوتوكاد في حوالي 450 صفحة من تأليفي و هو باللغة العربية
> 
> حمل الكتاب​في انتظار تعليقاتكم على الكتاب الذي أخذ تأليفه حوالي ثلاث سنوات ​


مش عارفة احمل الكتاب


----------



## ibrahima (6 يوليو 2009)

ممكن تقولولي ازاي احمله


----------



## Thesniper2003eng (6 يوليو 2009)

ibrahima قال:


> ممكن تقولولي ازاي احمله




يمكننا تحميله من الرابط التالي

http://www.boosla.com/showArticle.php?Sec=App&id=164


----------



## غزال مدريدي (7 يوليو 2009)

ألف شكر
كتاب ممتاز
يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## KAMEL00030 (8 يوليو 2009)

_




_


----------



## عزيز ثابت (14 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً ونفعك الله


----------



## seddikiag (21 يوليو 2009)

En attendant le téléchargement et la consultation.... je vous remercie....


----------



## Thesniper2003eng (22 يوليو 2009)

seddikiag قال:


> en attendant le téléchargement et la consultation.... Je vous remercie....




هل يتكرم أحد بترجمتها؟
لأني لا أجيد الفرنسية


----------



## rofu3182003 (23 يوليو 2009)

يعطيك الف الف عافية ......... جاري التحميل


----------



## م.أبو ليال (24 يوليو 2009)

ماشاء الله عليك يا أخي الكريم

الكتاب من تأليفك

وروعة التأليف تكمن في بساطة التعبير ووضوح الفكرة

أشكرك مرة أخرى على إخلاصك وتفانيك في رؤية هذا الكتاب للنور 

وجعله الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## مهندس مصعب الجرجري (24 يوليو 2009)

جزاااك الله خيرا وبارك الله بيك


----------



## بدرالعراق (28 يوليو 2009)

يسلمو وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مصطفي محمد عبيد (29 يوليو 2009)

مشكككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مصطفي محمد عبيد (29 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Thesniper2003eng (31 يوليو 2009)

أشكركم أصدقائي الأعزاء على مشاعركم الطيبة


----------



## النوسانى 11 (1 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر لك اخى العزيز


----------



## سيف الهواري (11 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله الخير كله مهندسنا الغالي


----------



## hamdy khedawy (11 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى وجعل عملك الطيب فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## عـــدي (11 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ,, 
يعطيك الف عافية على هذه الجهود ,,
.
..
...




...
..
.


----------



## A.aquilani (12 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
و رد لك الجميل


----------



## Thesniper2003eng (22 أغسطس 2009)

تم بحمد الله الإنتهاء من كتاب "أوتوكاد 2009 الكتاب الذكي" للرسم ثنائي الأبعاد

وهذا الكتاب تم نشره من قبل دار المعرفة أمام كليه الهندسة-جامعة عين شمس


----------



## SAIFASAD (24 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على العمل المتميز وجزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وأنتم بخير بحلول الشهر المبارك


----------



## wisam fadel (28 أغسطس 2009)

بكل فخر يشرفني الانضمام اليكم لما وجدته من تصفحي الاول من فوائد لهذا الملتقى الى الامام
وكل عام وانتم بخير
رمضان كريم


----------



## safa aldin (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الموصلي19 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراً أخي الفاضل *​


----------



## engineer_omr (10 سبتمبر 2009)

السسسسلام عليكم

تسلم اخوي عالكتاب وبارك الله فيك


----------



## w_241071 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## ياسين الزيدي (22 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## e.alansi (24 سبتمبر 2009)

اقراء الكتاب وارد عليك


----------



## Thesniper2003eng (24 سبتمبر 2009)

e.alansi قال:


> اقراء الكتاب وارد عليك



فى انتظار ردك الكريم


والشكر كل الشكر لكل أصدقائي الأعزاء الذين تشرفت بقراءتهم للكتاب 

وأساله سبحانه الإخلاص في القول والعمل


----------



## yahia ibraheem (24 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## علي بن الحبيب (25 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا *وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## Malkom- ENG (26 سبتمبر 2009)

التحميل جاري مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبد الوارث (29 سبتمبر 2009)

يتم الان التحميل ونرجو أن تعم الفائدة ويجعله في ميزان حسنات كل من عنل على تاليفه وتوزيعه


----------



## arif64 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

thanks a lot
thanks a lot


----------



## N_JOYTEAM (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جدا


----------



## اشرف الراس (7 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراوالله الموفق


----------



## محمد الفجال (17 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## ابو خوله (18 أكتوبر 2009)

لك الاحترام والتقدير ... وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو احمد المشرف (26 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير والله انت اول انسان في هذا المنتدى لا نتعذب معه في تحميل الكتاب او ما شابه ذالك مع امنياتي لك بالسعادة في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## pussy cat (26 أكتوبر 2009)

ما شاء الله عليك يا مصطفى.....
شكرا اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى


----------



## pussy cat (26 أكتوبر 2009)

:11::11:
بليز ساعدونى..انا عايزه اعرف ايه هى عملية الshoring ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد مصطفى الصديق (26 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور جداً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الحصادي (27 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد صابر الامير (27 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## motafa (29 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Thesniper2003eng (5 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم أصدقائي على مشاعركم الرقيقة


----------



## tere12222 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

thx alot good book and hope to u good life and more of progrees thx


----------



## seddikiag (19 ديسمبر 2009)

merci je viens de lancer le téléchargement .....


----------



## emdad (26 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## shwashi (29 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
تحياتي


----------



## fox7777 (10 يناير 2010)

جزالك الله خيرا وتسلم ايدك على الكتاب


----------



## wabdali (10 يناير 2010)

مشكور جدا على هذا المجهود


----------



## khalid9998 (10 يناير 2010)

جاري التحميل جزاك الله عنا خيرا اتمنى انلا تبخل علينا بعطاإك


----------



## eng_mas83 (11 يناير 2010)

<A href="http://

" target=_blank>


----------



## guti2010 (12 يناير 2010)

أشكرك على هذا الكتاب. إنه من الرائع أن تؤلف كتاباً كي يساعد الآخرين على تعلُّم الأوتوكاد. حقاً، مؤلفه يستحق الدعاء و كل التمنيات بالتوفيق.


----------



## علي سفل (12 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي الفاضل وبارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## مهندسة مبتدئة 2009 (15 يناير 2010)

بكل حرف خطيه وبكل عمل نقوم به جزاك الله به عنا كل الخير وجعله لك ذخرا يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون الا من اتى الله بقلب سليم وجعلك منهم


----------



## شريف عزيز (15 يناير 2010)

*بكل حرف خطيه وبكل عمل نقوم به جزاك الله به عنا كل الخير وجعله لك ذخرا يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون الا من اتى الله بقلب سليم وجعلك منهم*​


----------



## nana200342000 (16 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير علي هذا الكتاب


----------



## amel elfadil saeed (17 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير على كتاب الاتوكاد القيم هذا وربنا يكثر من هذا المشاركات القيمة والمفيدة


----------



## eng.haytham s (19 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك ونتمنا لك التوفيق


----------



## marwan kasasbeh (23 يناير 2010)

_الله يجزيك كل خير_:75::56:
اذا ممكن في اي شرح عن اونوكاد 2007


----------



## marwan kasasbeh (23 يناير 2010)

_الله يجزيك كل خير:75::56:
_اذا ممكن في اي شرح عن اونوكاد 2007


----------



## Thesniper2003eng (23 يناير 2010)

أشكركم أعزائي الأصدقاء على ردودكم الرائعة
ولمن يتسائل عن شرح للإصدارات الجديدة من برنامج الأوتوكاد
تم بحمد الله وتوفيقه نشر كتابي الثانى "أوتوكاد 2009 الكتاب الذكى" لدي دار المعرفة أمام هندسة عين شمس بالقاهرة


----------



## marwan kasasbeh (24 يناير 2010)

اخي الكريم بارك الله في علمك وجهدك لقد قمت بتنزيل الكتاب وبدات اتعلم, لغه الكتاب سهله واسلوب متميز .بانتظار المزيد باذن الله


----------



## hammhamm44 (24 يناير 2010)

very goooooooooooood


----------



## هانى على احمد (27 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## هبه ناصر (30 يناير 2010)

THX for you


----------



## وديع الصنوي (4 فبراير 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير
مشكورررررررررر


----------



## saaddd (4 فبراير 2010)

نفعك الله ونفع بك وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## ودالبخيت (6 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك اخى العزيز*
ولك خالص تحياتي​


----------



## المشرف المعمارى (6 فبراير 2010)

_ شكرا اخى الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير_


----------



## ادريس الكحلانى (8 فبراير 2010)

مششششششششششششششششششكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عمار الشناوى (10 فبراير 2010)

الكتاب جميل شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندسة2010 (10 فبراير 2010)

thank u​


----------



## غدير علي بشير (10 فبراير 2010)

مشكور أخي على الكتاب وبارك الله فيك. اللهم يجعل تعبك هذا في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## lamyaa2 (10 فبراير 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## alkateeb (15 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## iaia2100 (18 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرآ أخى مصطفى
بميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
مرحبآ بك*​


----------



## aliharfouch (19 فبراير 2010)

فعلا ذكي شكرا على جهودك .


----------



## الموهوبة1 (19 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله ألف خير
الأوتو كاد من أمتع المواد إلي أدرسها 
ومشششششششششششششششششكور ع الكتاب
ف ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله


----------



## soufiane3939 (19 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي على هدا الانجاز الممتاز


----------



## mabdelgader (20 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## khalid843 (20 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك الله يا أخي


----------



## بقايا (20 فبراير 2010)

يسلموا
ويعطيك العافيه 
والله ما قصرت 
وشكرا على الكتاب


----------



## قتيبة محمد نجيب (24 فبراير 2010)

و قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله


----------



## abdoelsaede (26 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك كثيرا جدا


----------



## hammam2003 (27 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sasa dud (27 فبراير 2010)

thanks dear


----------



## ود قاسم (27 فبراير 2010)

تسلم يا حبيبنا


----------



## حمد اسماعيل (1 مارس 2010)

*جاري التحميل جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## el-saqrawy (5 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اختيار (11 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالد موسى1 (13 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
كتلب رائع ومميّز فعلا 0


----------



## كده رضا (20 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## مهند الخزرجي (20 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك الكتاب في غاية الروعة و الاهمية لكل مهندس و شكرا


----------



## m511s (20 مارس 2010)

جزاكــــــ الله خير ويعطيك الف عافيه.​


----------



## م.حسين عبد الهادي (20 مارس 2010)

كتاب اكثر من رائع يا أخي مصطفي عبد الباسط عبد العليم 
اخوك دائما والي الابد 
م/ حسين عبد الهادي محسب


----------



## أحمد السماوي (20 مارس 2010)

مجهود مشكور ..زادك الله من علمة ... وبارك الله فيك....


----------



## المهندس صباح (29 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (31 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed el-hadi (2 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا سيدي على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## اكواتريت (2 أبريل 2010)

جارى التحميل واشكرك على الكتاب مقدما واتمنى انى استفيد منه ان شاء الله


----------



## eng.atheer (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف خيـــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## eng.atheer (5 أبريل 2010)

الهم ربي يجعلة بميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng.atheer (5 أبريل 2010)

*مشكووووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## hayam24875 (6 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله بميزان حسناتك


----------



## waled elgarhy (11 أبريل 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيراً أخى العزيز


----------



## ali_mohands (11 أبريل 2010)

رحم الله والديك


----------



## كروم (12 أبريل 2010)

مشكور و ما قصرت

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عودى شرقاوى (18 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## السعيد محمد عبده (18 أبريل 2010)

*اوتوكاد*

كيف احمله وشكرا


----------



## angel2009 (21 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي شكراً لك و جزاك الله كل خير كتاب رائع ومفيد وسهل التحميل


----------



## وحيدعلى (21 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## username (22 أبريل 2010)

رحم الله والديك وجزيت خير...وجعله الله في موازين حسناتك خيرا كثيرا
تقبل تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## محمود السيف (6 مايو 2010)

لا املك الا ان اقول لك شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله في مجهودك


----------



## محب التصميم (8 مايو 2010)

شكراً كتير على الموضوع المفيد والله يجزيك الخير


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (16 مايو 2010)

ارجوا اعادة التحميل لان الرابط لا يعمل وشكرا


----------



## Thesniper2003eng (17 مايو 2010)

الرابط يعمل بصورة جيدة


----------



## أبويوسف الحجري (18 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
منذ فترة أبحث عن كتاب لشرح الأوتوكاد
تحياتي


----------



## وجيه انور (18 مايو 2010)

جارى التحميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بيتو40 (19 مايو 2010)

جاري التحميل بارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون.


----------



## بلال الدبعي (25 مايو 2010)

حفظك الله ورعاك واصلحك وغفرلك


----------



## يونس الدايمي (25 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد تحميل الاوتكاد الذكي
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حمودي صباح (3 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله بيك بصراحه لو لا ابداعكم لما تعلمنا شيئ من هذا البرنامج جزاكم الله خيرا واتمنى لكم الموفقيه
_ والنجاح _


----------



## حامل السلم بالعرض (6 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله بك ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## Thesniper2003eng (29 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لكم اصدقائي الأعزاء على تعليقاتكم


----------



## Anakondaman (29 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hosammarawan (30 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير يا اخى ونفع الله بك العلم واهله


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (30 يونيو 2010)

جارى التحميل والف شكر


----------



## lakhrifmou (1 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ولعمال المنتدى 
أتمنى المزيد من التألق والتوفيق فيما يرضينا ويرضي الخالق


----------



## IBRAHIMZ2MAZ (3 يوليو 2010)

Jouzita khayran


----------



## 2samir (10 يوليو 2010)

.;'''


----------



## eng_elkhatib (15 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير ونفع بك الأمة
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ( أو علم ينتفع به)


----------



## احمد البدوي 1017 (15 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على الكتاب بقالى مدة بدور علىكتاب بالعربى


----------



## ahmed fooz (16 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كونت اريد تعليم اتوكاد صوت وصورة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abdo22287 (22 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله ألف خير وجعله في ميزان حساناتك إن شاء الله


----------



## hoba malek (31 يوليو 2010)

*جاري التحميل جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## aeng (2 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.saadany (2 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي العزيز


----------



## hells angels (2 أغسطس 2010)

أكثر من رائع شكرا صديقي على الموضوع المفيد 
و على مشاركتك الجميلة


----------



## al-issawi (5 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر اخي الكريم


----------



## محمدحمدون (6 أغسطس 2010)

اشكر القائمين علي المنتدي علي عملهم الجبار


----------



## mnci (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزيتم الخير


----------



## عبدالله لصور (8 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## بنت معمار (9 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك .


----------



## arch_hamada (18 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*​


----------



## porto (7 مايو 2011)

الله ينور يا هندسه


----------



## ibrahimbsns (8 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي العزيز 

اود التواصل معك للاهمية - ارسل رقم جوالك على الايميل الخاص بي: 

[email protected]


----------



## BASSAM SARHAN (9 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله الخير
[font=&quot]موضوع مفيد بالفعل[/font]


----------



## arch_hamada (11 مايو 2011)

*مجهود رائع الف شكر*​


----------



## almomani (21 مايو 2011)

تم تنزيل كامل الاجزاء, جزاك الله خيراً, والشرح سهل ومفيد, جعله الله لك صدقة جارية الى يوم القيامه


----------



## Eng.zeky (22 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## علي المغيص (23 مايو 2011)

أخي العزيز
Thesniper2003eng

ألأف شكر على المعلومات الجميلة 
واتمنى إذا عندك مايخص معلومات حول الاوتوكاد من شروحات إرسالها لي على البريد
[email protected]

ولك مني الف تحية

اخوك المهندس / علي المغيص


----------



## محمود نظمى (30 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك على المواضيع التى أثريت بها المنتدى فهى جميعها جميلة وشيقة وجديدة. بارك الله فيك


----------



## waled elnade (7 يونيو 2011)

مشكور علي الكتاب الراااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## تمهل في وداعي (8 يونيو 2011)

وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يونيو 2011)

ما شاء الله
كتاب رائع ومؤلف متميز


----------



## م.عادل ابوالبراء (10 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك في عمرك


----------



## ناادية (10 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## محمد أبو يحيى (31 أغسطس 2011)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وأثابك خير الثواب


----------



## المعماري الكربلائي (2 سبتمبر 2011)

جوابي للاخ المشرف المتميز عيب عليكم تاركين اليهود يلعبون بمقدراتكم وبمصيركم وباعراضكم وظالين وره المسلمين هذا مسلم سني شيعي من اية جهة كان والله خليتوا العالم يضحك علينا مع الاسف على الاسلام والمسلمين والرجاء من ادارة المنتدى ان تنتبه الى كل صغيرة وكبيرة من شانها تفرقة المسلمين والله الموفق


----------



## MAIAD (3 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمت .


----------



## ali ali aa (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## abzarad (25 يونيو 2012)

سنفيدك براينا بعد الإطلاع عليه


----------



## abzarad (25 يونيو 2012)

أشكرك مقدما


----------



## abzarad (25 يونيو 2012)

برأي بعد هذه المشاركة سأتمكن من رفع ملفاتي يا إدراة can I?


----------



## ابو رحمة الخالدي (25 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الطيب:75:


----------



## م حسام النعيمي (25 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير على هذا الكتاب الرائع*​


----------



## richi2casa (1 يوليو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً أخي الفاضل*

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الفاضل


----------



## م. محمد بن محيسن (1 يوليو 2012)

مشكور ×××جزاك اللة خير


----------



## Eng/ ahmed nabil (1 يوليو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررر الكتاب جامد


----------



## nbanba771 (6 يوليو 2012)

شكرا علي هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## leimrabot (9 يوليو 2012)

thanks


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (10 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

